# Conversations



## Parla

(1) Why is there a red flag next to "Inbox" when, in fact, there are no PMs (or "conversations") that I haven't already read and, if necessary, answered? How do I get rid of it?

(2) Can I delete old "conversations"? How?


----------



## Drake15

Hello, Parla. Perhaps it's a forum bug? Maybe the red flag will disappear soon if you have read the notifications already.

To delete conversations, go here, then check all the conversations you want to delete by ticking the box on the left side (example here). A little section will pop up. Once you have checked all the conversations, click "Other action" and select "Leave conversations". Hope I made myself clear 


_Edit: added that example!_


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola Drake: 
Yo no consigo hacerlo. ¿Qué es "the box on the left side"? ¡No encuentro nada para marcar las conversaciones!
Gracias


----------



## Drake15

@aldonzalorenzo Lo siento, creo que no fui lo suficientemente claro. Me refería a los casilleros junto a los títulos de las conversaciones:


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Gracias! Ya lo he conseguido, por fin .


----------



## Parla

Drake, thank you so much! (And the screen shot was quite helpful.) It worked! There is no way that I would have figured out that, in this new software's language (I can't imagine what that could possibly be), "leave" means _delete_. In English, _leave _when applied to a piece of text means exactly the opposite: to _leave_ it is to _let it remain_. 

Between that and the near-invisible strike-outs, not to mention the weird emoticons . . . 

I guess we'll get use to it. But: 

I've also recently had someone send me PMs—oops, _conversations_—in Spanish; I don't speak that language. (That's one of the things I've now managed to delete, along with some very old exchanges.) Strange.


----------



## Drake15

"Leave" in this case would be to abandon the conversation, so if you think of it that way, it kind of makes sense. 
I'm glad I was able to help!


----------



## siares

Parla said:


> red flag next to "Inbox" when, in fact, there are no PMs (or "conversations") that I haven't already read


I think these disappear once the page is refreshed. Going 'back 'from conversations page lands one on a page in the past in which conversations have not been read yet.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Parla said:


> There is no way that I would have figured out that, in this new software's language (I can't imagine what that could possibly be), "leave" means _delete_. In English, _leave _when applied to a piece of text means exactly the opposite: to _leave_ it is to _let it remain_.


The same happened to me! I don't feel _that_ stupid now.



Parla said:


> Between that and the near-invisible strike-outs, not to mention the weird emoticons . . .


I still don't know how to strike-out a word (I don't know if that's correctly said). Can anyone explain that to me?
And I agree with you about these emoticons: I just hate them. I used to like the old , but this one looks as someone being strangled...


----------



## Peterdg

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I still don't know how to strike-out a word (I don't know if that's correctly said). Can anyone explain that to me?


Select the word you want to strike-through. Then press the icon on the right hand side of the emoticon icon. A menu will appear: select the last option "strike-through".

Altenatively, you can also surround the word with [S][/S]


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Gracias, Peter! Sois todos unos genios de la informática. 
Bueno, no sé si esto es informática o qué es, pero de la técnica en general


----------



## JamesM

Drake15 said:


> "Leave" in this case would be to abandon the conversation, so if you think of it that way, it kind of makes sense.
> I'm glad I was able to help!



Also, it's important to keep in mind that the conversation still exists when you leave it.  It doesn't actually delete it, even if all people in the conversation leave the conversation.  (I think that's odd but apparently that's the way Xenforo works.)

So, if you're in a conversation with five people and you "leave", it only means that you no longer see the conversation.  It may continue on without you after you leave, just like in real life.


----------



## qu'est-ce que c'est

JamesM said:


> It doesn't actually delete it, even if all people in the conversation leave the conversation.


Well, it does: https://xenforo.com/community/threads/delete-conversation.10692/, see the third post.


----------



## JamesM

Oh,  thanks.   That's good to know.   So it's up to the last person to leave to make it disappear entirely.


----------



## Parla

I have another question about "Conversations": If A "starts a conversation with" B—i.e., in the familiar vBulletin language, sends B a PM—and B doesn't respond, does A have any way of knowing (or learning) whether or not B has seen A's message?


----------



## JamesM

Good question!


----------

